# Brian Adams // Jim Tibbetts



## phlaw (Jan 20, 2005)

Does anyone know how to contact Brian Adams, I am tring to get info on one of his ld black belts named Jim Tibbetts?

Thanks


----------



## Big Pat (Jan 21, 2005)

The last address I have for Mr. Adams is 772 Jamacha Rd. P.M.B. 303 El Cajon, CA 92019. The website was listed as www.intergratedma.com and a phone number of (800) 459-9196. I don't know if any of the information is still valid or not? I know that KENPOJOE tried to contact him a few months ago, don't know if he was successful or not? Other possibilities are from Mr. David German or maybe the Cepeda Brothers (former students) studio here in San Diego. I met Mr. Adams in the mid 70's at his studio near San Diego State seemed like a nice guy with a lot of varried martial art knowledge. 

EKP RIP
Big Pat


----------

